# Big kid carseat - Regent?



## happilyloved (May 29, 2004)

We have 2 DDs, 2.5 and 4.5 y/o, both ride FF in Marathons in my mini-van. We want to get a seat for DH's car so that if we want to go different places we don't have to move a seat every time. We are leaning towards a Regent so that when DD1s seat expires next year we can move that into my car and then DD2 can have it when her seat expires 2 years after that. So basically what we are looking for is a seat that can harness long term and last at least 6ish years. I am thinking that the Regent will fit the bill for that. They are both average height and weight. We have been happy with our Britax seats, but I want to make sure I'm not missing anything. Are there any others we should consider? It looked like the Radian80 and Recaro seats were more expensive and seat width isn't an issue. DH drives a Hyundai Azera if that makes a difference.

Ann


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I think regent is a great choice.

-Angela


----------



## angie3096 (Apr 4, 2007)

I heart my Regent. The only reason not to get a Regent is if you forsee ever needing 3 people in your backseat. I have a CRV so my backseat is not small, but with a Regent and a Marathon back there, there is no room for a 3rd seat. Or an adult.
I am a small person so I find the Regent a bit difficult to move around, it is not super heavy like some, but big. So also, it's not a seat that you want if you are moving it from car to car on a regular basis.
Also I had to have a tech show me how to do the install; I am not great with carseat installs and the whole long belt path/short belt path thing confused me. After someone showed me it was easy peasy.
SO...if you only need room for 2 in your backseat, and are not planning on moving it often, YES, you totally want a Regent. No other seat will last you nearly as long, it is so worth the money!!!


----------



## hottmama (Dec 27, 2004)

I can fit a Regent, a RFing seat, and an adult in the backseat of my Volvo. The Regent is in the middle.
Also if your 2.5 yr. old is still 33 lbs. or less, I'd have her RFing.


----------



## happilyloved (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hottmama* 
I can fit a Regent, a RFing seat, and an adult in the backseat of my Volvo. The Regent is in the middle.
Also if your 2.5 yr. old is still 33 lbs. or less, I'd have her RFing.

Ideally I would have her RFing too, but its not an option at the moment for several reasons and not something I am willing to debate. (not directed at you, just a general disclaimer).


----------



## Brilliantmama (Sep 28, 2006)

If your little one is FF already, then I'd go with the Regent, makes more sense in the long run.


----------

